# Ridgid K-40 vs Ridgid K-45



## MyDrainServiceP (Jan 10, 2018)

I will be purchasing one of these soon. I would love to hear your arguments of which one I should get!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Those don't work well. I'd go with one of these.


----------



## MyDrainServiceP (Jan 10, 2018)

Your Kidding right?


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> Those don't work well. I'd go with one of these.


Agreed with you but that is too expensive for me, I'd good results with this one.


----------



## plumb1801 (Apr 4, 2014)

If I can’t use a mini jet then my go to machine for tubs and older galvanized pipe drains is the k-45. This machine has been the most reliable. In most cases I will use the K- 60 with 5/8” cable through a clean out or where I can remove the p-trap.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

MyDrainServiceP said:


> Your Kidding right?



An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plmber (Dec 17, 2017)

MyDrainServiceP said:


> I will be purchasing one of these soon. I would love to hear your arguments of which one I should get!


I wouldn't do either. Hold out for the Ergo-Auger, it delivers a severe beat down on any pistol grip drain machine and any small floor machine. Check it out:






There's users and discussion on Ridgids forum under "drain cleaning discussion" titled "Ergo-Auger review" ...if you want independent opinion on the design that's going change the "sink machine" market.


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

No way, here is the fix all.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=plumbing+air+ram&&view=detail&mid=F1ABA4EFEF059AFC0E7CF1ABA4EFEF059AFC0E7C&FORM=VRDGAR


----------

